# 3T and Easton EC90 SLX Fork on a Cervelo R3



## nismosr

Hi All,
Does any member here ride a cervelo R3 with a 3T fork and change it to easton EC90 SLX. is there an advantage, i've seen R3 with the easton fork and wondering whats the advantage of it.
Thank you


----------



## jpdigital

*3T vs. Easton EC90SLX*

I don't ride an R3, but have had experience with both forks on my Soloist Team & S1. The 3T was on my S1, the EC90SLX I've had on two different bikes (my Soloist Team and another bike previously). 

Personally, the 3T felt _slightly_ stiffer, the Easton is rediculously light (<270g after cutting), but really not that much lighter than the 3T. For me, the lightness of the Easton makes the front end feel noticably lighter & the steering feels a little easier, especially compared to the fork it originally replaced, but I can still feel the "lightness" on the current bike as well. _However_, seeing how the 3T already has a very respectable weight the difference is only subtle directing comparing the two. And in all honesty, the placebo effect could've/probably played a big part in how the Easton's steering felt.

In my case, putting an EC90SLX on my current bike was a no-brainer, as I had the fork laying around for about a year without a home. I don't think it's worth going out of the way to spend the $$$ on it to replace the 3T that came stock on your bike, it's an aweful lot to spend to save a few grams, and the 3T is a very good fork.


----------



## Guest

jpdigital said:


> I don't ride an R3, but have had experience with both forks on my Soloist Team & S1. The 3T was on my S1, the EC90SLX I've had on two different bikes (my Soloist Team and another bike previously).
> 
> Personally, the 3T felt _slightly_ stiffer, the Easton is rediculously light (<270g after cutting), but really not that much lighter than the 3T. For me, the lightness of the Easton makes the front end feel noticably lighter & the steering feels a little easier, especially compared to the fork it originally replaced, but I can still feel the "lightness" on the current bike as well. _However_, seeing how the 3T already has a very respectable weight the difference is only subtle directing comparing the two. And in all honesty, the placebo effect could've/probably played a big part in how the Easton's steering felt.
> 
> In my case, putting an EC90SLX on my current bike was a no-brainer, as I had the fork laying around for about a year without a home. I don't think it's worth going out of the way to spend the $$$ on it to replace the 3T that came stock on your bike, it's an aweful lot to spend to save a few grams, and the 3T is a very good fork.


I would agree with this, my newest frame came with the SLX and it is light but I would prefer it was stiffer. And much like your theory on the 3T, even though I would like to try something besides the SLX its plenty good enough that I'm not spending the money. If I was going to upgrade it I think I would try one of the Edge forks.


----------



## nismosr

Great thank you, I'm not really planning on replacing my 3T fork but when i saw this EC90SLX for $100 i jumped on it. and seeing a lot of R3 with EC90 fork thought I asked the board. I could keep it as a spare for future build or reserved. or put it back to ebay and make a profit out it. and the R3 looks better with the 3T fork. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

It is a good fork, especially for $100.


----------



## jpdigital

nismosr said:


> Great thank you, I'm not really planning on replacing my 3T fork but when i saw this EC90SLX for $100 i jumped on it. and seeing a lot of R3 with EC90 fork thought I asked the board. I could keep it as a spare for future build or reserved. or put it back to ebay and make a profit out it. and the R3 looks better with the 3T fork. Thank you.


For that price I'd seriously consider keeping it. You don't want to wish you had it back if you end up needing a good fork or replacing the one your R3 down the road. I had mine laying around for a year, then one day I ended up getting a bike that suited it _perfectly_, I'd've kicked myself if sold the fork.

I think the reasons it was put on the R3 as stock equipment is it's weight (or lack thereof); and as the R3 wasn't designed to be aerodynamic like other Cervélo, it really didn't matter if the fork had an aero shape or not (which is ironic, seeing how they had the Alpha Q on the Team Soloist a few years back).


----------



## pastpob

Timely post as I am looking at leftover 2008 R3. It has an Easton fork, which my LBS says that it's stock. But when i look at other specs on the web, i've seen the 2008 R3 coming with the 3T fork, but then i've seen other ads where the R3 comes with the Easton forks? Is there or was there truly a "stock" fork that came with the 2008 R3? The one i am looking at is a white frame with black letters. The Easton fork that's on it is black. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jpdigital

pastpob said:


> Timely post as I am looking at leftover 2008 R3. It has an Easton fork, which my LBS says that it's stock. But when i look at other specs on the web, i've seen the 2008 R3 coming with the 3T fork, but then i've seen other ads where the R3 comes with the Easton forks? Is there or was there truly a "stock" fork that came with the 2008 R3? The one i am looking at is a white frame with black letters. The Easton fork that's on it is black. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Some bikes came stock with the Easton fork, some came stock with the 3T. I've seen lots of R3's in white that came equipped with the Easton EC90SLX fork.


----------



## jrob1775

jpdigital said:


> Some bikes came stock with the Easton fork, some came stock with the 3T. I've seen lots of R3's in white that came equipped with the Easton EC90SLX fork.


Cervelo made a running change on forks in 2008. After they recalled the true temper (wolf) forks, they started dealing with 3T and used their forks all models. That is when the R3s changed fron Easton to 3T. I have ridden R3s with both the Easton fork and the 3T. The Easton is a lighter fork, but is a lot more flexible laterally and is noticable in a full sprint. If you are a bigger guy, you will appreciate the extra rigidity of the 3T, but if you are a light weight then you can save a little weight with the Easton.


----------



## AaronMaechand

I roll an R3 with the ECSLX90 fork and LOVE it. light, responsive, and handles great!


----------



## MattSoutherden

How is the easton at eating up road buzz? The harsh ride up front on my RS is the only thing that I feel has been a downgrade from my old Time frame (with the same wheels, tyres, etc).


----------



## zion rasta

I have both. Stick with the 3T fork. The EC90 SLX starts wobbling at high speed, specially downhill. If you sprint the SLX flexes a lot, to the point that I almost though it was going to snap. All in all, the EC90 fork SLX sucks. It is light, but it gives you a really crappy ride.

Stay 3T


----------



## dual

MattSoutherden said:


> *How is the easton at eating up road buzz?* The harsh ride up front on my RS is the only thing that I feel has been a downgrade from my old Time frame (with the same wheels, tyres, etc).


Great. I swapped the 3T on my R3 SL for an EC90 SLX for that exact reason. I found the 3T to be too harsh to go with the very comfy R3 SL. Besides, it's not very stiff side to side either and aero blades on a R3? Come on...

I like the Easton very much. Corners at least as well as the 3T, but rides much nicer imo. Additionally: About 80 Gr. lighter.


----------

